# Seeking a spot in the sun (fingers crossed)



## Gee (Oct 29, 2016)

Ferry booked one way Dover to Calais 9 Nov. Heading south to the Med. Anyone care to share a nice long term campsite (down until may 2017). I'm happy to be anywhere between Benidorm and Gibraltar. Not too boisterous but not a graveyard either. Nothing too remote and within walking distance or at least on a local bus route to a decent sized holiday town (I'd like the chance to have a few tapas and beer during the day) 
I'm trying to stick to a budget, so want to keep it below €8 a day/€250 per month. I'm on solar so usually manage without hook up, but nice to have the option in case of extended cloudy spells. Don't need loads of facilities, shower and toilet and wifi would be a bonus. 
Any suggestions. Over to you ladies and gents.


----------



## iampatman (Oct 29, 2016)

HiGee,

I think you might struggle to find somewhere for €8 per day. We've stayed over the winter for the last couple of years at a campsite at Bolnuevo which is the cleanest, tidiest campsite we've stopped at anywhere in Europe, right on a sandy beach. There are maybe ten bars/restaurants in the village together with a mini-market that has everything we need. A 40minute walk or a ten minute €1.15 bus ride takes us into a couple of larger towns. A great mix of European folk here, some who have been coming for fifteen years or so. Lots happening if you want to get involved, great place to chill out if you don't want to. It ain't wildcamping (apologies to the purists) but it suits us and we don't have to worry about being moved on. Water and grey water disposal on the pitches and plenty of clean WC/shower blocks. They accept ACSI cards but for long term stays the rate this year is €12.75/day. If you decide to call in then look us up, we're on pitch #9

Camping Playa de Mazarron 

Happy travels,

Pat


----------



## Gemani2 (Oct 29, 2016)

iampatman said:


> HiGee,
> 
> I think you might struggle to find somewhere for €8 per day. We've stayed over the winter for the last couple of years at a campsite at Bolnuevo which is the cleanest, tidiest campsite we've stopped at anywhere in Europe, right on a sandy beach. There are maybe ten bars/restaurants in the village together with a mini-market that has everything we need. A 40minute walk or a ten minute €1.15 bus ride takes us into a couple of larger towns. A great mix of European folk here, some who have been coming for fifteen years or so. Lots happening if you want to get involved, great place to chill out if you don't want to. It ain't wildcamping (apologies to the purists) but it suits us and we don't have to worry about being moved on. Water and grey water disposal on the pitches and plenty of clean WC/shower blocks. They accept ACSI cards but for long term stays the rate this year is €12.75/day. If you decide to call in then look us up, we're on pitch #9
> 
> ...


Bolnuevo/ mazarron, my fav place ! Gorgeous beach, ... Many happy hours at the little bar overlooking the harbour in mazarron....very jealous ..this is where we would love to spend the winter .


----------



## alanojones (Oct 29, 2016)

*Long term stay*

We're at Camping Costa Blanca. Three month stay and the rate goes down to 7.50 euro a day. Campello is quiet and friendly. Near a tram and bus system. There are lots of campsites where the goes down to below 8 euro and even cheaper.


----------



## Gee (Oct 30, 2016)

iampatman said:


> HiGee,
> 
> I think you might struggle to find somewhere for €8 per day. We've stayed over the winter for the last couple of years at a campsite at Bolnuevo which is the cleanest, tidiest campsite we've stopped at anywhere in Europe, right on a sandy beach. There are maybe ten bars/restaurants in the village together with a mini-market that has everything we need. A 40minute walk or a ten minute €1.15 bus ride takes us into a couple of larger towns. A great mix of European folk here, some who have been coming for fifteen years or so. Lots happening if you want to get involved, great place to chill out if you don't want to. It ain't wildcamping (apologies to the purists) but it suits us and we don't have to worry about being moved on. Water and grey water disposal on the pitches and plenty of clean WC/shower blocks. They accept ACSI cards but for long term stays the rate this year is €12.75/day. If you decide to call in then look us up, we're on pitch #9
> 
> ...



Sounds lovely. The reason for the limit is I can rent an apartment for €300 per month. I heard there's a site near fuengirola for €5 per night. Don't know if anyone else has heard of or used this.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 30, 2016)

We stayed at fuengerola centre early this year. Free and access to water and waste disposal


----------



## campertwo (Oct 31, 2016)

iampatman said:


> HiGee,
> 
> I think you might struggle to find somewhere for €8 per day. We've stayed over the winter for the last couple of years at a campsite at Bolnuevo which is the cleanest, tidiest campsite we've stopped at anywhere in Europe, right on a sandy beach. There are maybe ten bars/restaurants in the village together with a mini-market that has everything we need. A 40minute walk or a ten minute €1.15 bus ride takes us into a couple of larger towns. A great mix of European folk here, some who have been coming for fifteen years or so. Lots happening if you want to get involved, great place to chill out if you don't want to. It ain't wildcamping (apologies to the purists) but it suits us and we don't have to worry about being moved on. Water and grey water disposal on the pitches and plenty of clean WC/shower blocks. They accept ACSI cards but for long term stays the rate this year is €12.75/day. If you decide to call in then look us up, we're on pitch #9
> 
> ...





We stayed down that way in June this year for several nights. At Isla Plana if I recall? But we travelled along looking around the Mazarron area & wild camped on the beach. Really nice, & when we go down there for longer periods we would definately be looking at staying in that area but on an acsi site!


----------



## Stanski (Nov 16, 2016)

*A few questions*



iampatman said:


> ..... They accept ACSI cards but for long term stays the rate this year is €12.75/day. If you decide to call in then look us up, we're on pitch #9 ,,,,,



Hi iampatman, (Pat), some questions about how this works please,  We are considering a journey to Spain & Porugal (maybe Morrocco) over the winter to allow my body to get some sun.  I suffer bad Psoriasis and find sun helped it.

1.  Do you have to declare your length of stay on arrival?
2.  What would the rate be without ACSI?
3.  How full is it, does it fluctuate over the winter months?
4.  How long is long-term, what is minimum stay to get the rate you quote?

Thanks
Stanley


----------



## iampatman (Nov 16, 2016)

Stanski said:


> Hi iampatman, (Pat), some questions about how this works please,  We are considering a journey to Spain & Porugal (maybe Morrocco) over the winter to allow my body to get some sun.  I suffer bad Psoriasis and find sun helped it.
> 
> 1.  Do you have to declare your length of stay on arrival?
> 2.  What would the rate be without ACSI?
> ...



Hi Stanley,

If you're looking for guaranteed sunshine the best bet is Morocco and the further south you go the more sunshine you'll get. Morocco is less expensive than Spain, a little bit more challenging maybe but a lot of fun if you travel with a smile on your face and an open heart.  Having said that where we stay is the Costa Calida (the hot coast) so we get plenty of sunshine here too. 

1) After arrival you have three days to say whether you want to take out a "bono". With a Bono you pay €400 up front and then get the €12.75 a day rate. If you don't use up the bono the balance can be carried over for two years.

2) I really don't know what the daily rate is without ACSI but I'm guessing it's not cheap.

3) At the moment there are plenty of spaces. When we arrived a few weeks ago it was basically one in, one out and there were always a couple of vans in the car park here waiting for a space. There are plenty of folk here who have been coming for years and years but even at its busiest there are folk moving in and out all the time - its a big site. Despite it's size it's the cleanest and most well kept site we've found anywhere in Europe.

4) See above.

 Other folk may recommend other places in Spain/Portugal with good sunshine at cheaper rates.

Hope this helps, if you decide to come you'll find us on plot 9 and we can welcome you with a pot of tea or a cold beer.

Pat


----------



## carol (Nov 17, 2016)

No chilled white wine?


----------



## iampatman (Nov 17, 2016)

carol said:


> No chilled white wine?



Ok, cold beer, pot of tea or chilled white wine!

Pat


----------



## carol (Nov 17, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Ok, cold beer, pot of tea or chilled white wine!
> 
> Pat



On my way!


----------



## edo (Nov 19, 2016)

alanojones said:


> We're at Camping Costa Blanca. Three month stay and the rate goes down to 7.50 euro a day. Campello is quiet and friendly. Near a tram and bus system. There are lots of campsites where the goes down to below 8 euro and even cheaper.



Hello, what is included in 7,50 euro? Is it per person and + campervan? Thanks in advance...


----------



## alanojones (Nov 20, 2016)

*Spot in spain*

Van and occupants,dog, and awning. The occupants thing I've never encountered in Spain . Get the Acis book. Worth every penny because you get all info and you can make the cost back within a couple of stays. I've yet to see a duff campsite here,but some are a bit stuffed full.


----------

